# KDE 3.5 emerged nicht

## bastain

Hallo,

mit folgender Fehlermeldung wird mein KDE-Emerge reproduzierbar abgebrochen:

```
!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1.ebuild, line 39:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 299:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 281:   Called econf '--with-sdl' '--with-xmms' '--with-berkeley-db' '--with-db-lib=db_cxx-4.2' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/include/db4.2' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--with-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--with-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dagegen tun kann?

Danke!

Bastian

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 

So die letzten 30-40 Zeilen wären hilfreich.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

... und meist hilft auch die Ausgabe von emerge info und emerge -pv PAKETNAME weiter.

----------

## bastain

Scheint ein SDL-Problem zu sein:

```
checking if setenv needs custom prototype... no

checking atlantik/ui/board.h usability... yes

checking atlantik/ui/board.h presence... yes

checking for atlantik/ui/board.h... yes

checking kaddressbook/xxport.h usability... yes

checking kaddressbook/xxport.h presence... yes

checking for kaddressbook/xxport.h... yes

checking for OpenSSL... libraries /usr/lib, headers /usr/include

checking whether OpenSSL uses rsaref... no

checking for easter eggs... none found

checking for OpenSSL version... ok

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for kstat_open in -lkstat... no

checking for libxmms... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for MAXPATHLEN... 4096

checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no

*** Could not run SDL test program, checking why...

*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the

*** exact error that occured. This usually means SDL was incorrectly installed

*** or that you have moved SDL since it was installed. In the latter case, you

*** may want to edit the sdl-config script: /usr/bin/sdl-config

configure: error: --with-sdl was given, but test for SDL failed

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /home/portage/tmp/portage/kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1/work/kdeaddons-3.5.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1.ebuild, line 39:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 299:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 281:   Called econf '--with-sdl' '--with-xmms' '--with-berkeley-db' '--with-db-lib=db_cxx-4.2' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/include/db4.2' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--with-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--with-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

```
emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.1.3-r1, 2.2.3-r5, 2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/net/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/home/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dga doc dri dvd eds emboss encode esd fbcon foomaticdb fortran gbgd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libgda libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl oav ogg opengl oss pam pcre pda pdflib perl png pppd pv6 python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sasl sdl session socks5 spell spl sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis wmf xinerama xml xmms xorg xv zeo zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## firefly

tja und was steht denn in der datei:

 *Quote:*   

> /home/portage/tmp/portage/kdeaddons-3.5.2-r1/work/kdeaddons-3.5.2/config.log 

 

bezüglich SDL  :Wink: 

kann es sein, das bei dir eventuell directfb geupdated wurde und ein paar sdl-pakete mit directfb unterstützung übersetzt wurden?

Wenn ja musst du diese pakete reemergen da sie die alte directfb-lib "brauchen", welche es nicht mehr gibt nach dem updatge von directfb.

----------

## Carlo

Hilft ein revdep-rebuild oder emerge libsdl?

----------

## schachti

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Das finde ich zumindest seltsam - ich glaube nicht, daß hier der Grund für den Fehler liegt, aber ist es Absicht, daß die CFLAGS anders gesetzt sind als die CXXFLAGS?

Mit welchen USE flags installierst Du kdeaddons (emerge -pv kdeaddons)?

----------

## bastain

emerge libsdl hat was bewegt. Emerge kde ist soweit durchgelaufen. Allerdings habe ich hier noch ein paar andere Probleme. Werde aber ersteinmal ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen und mich dann deswegen nochmal melden...nein, das soll keine Drohung sein  :Wink: 

komischerweise steht beim Start von KDE aber immer noch 3.4 und nicht 3.5....

----------

## schachti

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> komischerweise steht beim Start von KDE aber immer noch 3.4 und nicht 3.5....
> 
> 

 

KDE ist geslotted - Du mußt beim Anmelden im kdm KDE 3.5 auswählen.

----------

## bastain

Warum müssen da viele alte Pakete emerged werden? Es sind doch mittlerweile (Z.B. von clanlib) neue Versionen verfügbar. 

Also mein revdep-rebuild bringt komischerweise folgende (Fehler-)meldung:

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2 =app-editors/xemacs-21.4.15-r3 =app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2 =dev-games/clanlib-0.6.5-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2 =dev-libs/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22 =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 =dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.0 =gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.3 =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 =mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10 =media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 =media-gfx/pixieplus-kde-0.5.4 =media-libs/libdv-0.102 =media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b =media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1 =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r1 =media-sound/amarok-1.3.8 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1 =media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415 =net-fs/samba-3.0.22 =net-libs/libofx-0.6.2 =net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4 =net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 =net-misc/streamtuner-0.12.4 =x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1 =x11-libs/qt-4.1.2

..........

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-games/clanlib-0.6.5-r1".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

Es gibt noch ein paar andere Ebuilds die nicht wollen, z.B. mplayer:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: liblber-2.2.so.7, needed by /usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_value_free'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_unbind_ext'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_mods_free'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_get_dn'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_alloc_t'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_printf'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_bvdup'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_free'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_parse_result'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_bvfree'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_count_values'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_init'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_first_entry'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_count_entries'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_extended_operation_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_simple_bind_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_modify_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_delete_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_next_attribute'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_alloc'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_initialize'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_get_values'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_search_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_start_tls_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_get_option'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_set_option'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_err2string'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_set_rebind_proc'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_add_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_memfree'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_first_attribute'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_flatten'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_controls_free'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_next_entry'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_search_ext_s'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ber_scanf'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_msgfree'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [mplayer] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  mplayer-1.0.20060415.ebuild, line 495:   Called die

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Aber es ist wohl sinnvoll erstmal einen erfolgreichen revdep-rebuild-lauf hinter sich zu bringen, bevor man solche Fehler versucht zu klären.

Bastian

----------

## Carlo

 *bastain wrote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-games/clanlib-0.6.5-r1".

 

Das ist ein (altes) Problem mit revdep-rebuild. Es versucht immer exakt die Ebuilds neu zu installieren, die bereits installiert sind. Portage aber "sieht" nur die aktuellen Pakete, d.h. zwischenzeitlich veraltete entfernte Ebuilds sorgen für diese Fehlermeldung.[/quote]

Einfach emerge --oneshot clanlib und danach das ganze emerge --oneshot ... Gedöns vor der Fehlermeldung (ohne clanlib) ausführen.

Nebenbei bemerkt bastain: Die Fragen sind Anfängerniveau, die Compiler-Flags entsprechen dem. Du bist seit 2003 angemeldet; Irgendwann solltest Du anfangen, Dich mit Gentoo auseinanderzusetzen. All das ist dokumentiert und/oder in anderen Threads zu finden, wenn man sich die Mühe macht zu suchen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder du machst das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> - use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact
> 
>   ebuild) 

 

Damit werden immer die neuesten Versionen von den Paketen installiert...

Tobi

----------

## bastain

Steh auf dem Schlauch, das -X direkt hinter emerge, oder die jeweiligen Pakete? So wie ich mir das gedacht habe (hinter emerge) habe ich eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das gehört hinter revdep-rebuild bzw. bei mir ging es nur, wenn ich es ausgeschrieben habe: "--package-names"

Tobi

----------

## bastain

Scheint aber auch nicht ganz zu funktionieren. Meine Kiste installiert gerade clanlib-0.6.5 obwohl ja clanlib-0.7.8-r2 aktuell ist...

----------

## bastain

Gut, dann fangen wir mal an. Also revdep-rebuild bleibt hier hängen. Ihr helft mir dabei und ich verpsreche, das nächste Mal nicht wieder so lange zu warten bis ich neue Versionen emerge  :Wink: 

```
idirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.c:411: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Werror-implicit-function-declaration   -o libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.la -rpath /usr/lib/directfb-0.9.24/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider -avoid-version -module -disable-static idirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.lo -lopenquicktime

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/idirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.o  -lopenquicktime  -march=athlon-xp -Wl,-soname -Wl,libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.so -o .libs/libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.so

creating libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.la && ln -s ../libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.la libidirectfbvideoprovider_openquicktime.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider'

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/interfaces'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/interfaces'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/interfaces'

Making all in samples

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb   -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb-internal -I/usr/include/directfb   -DREENTRANT -O3 -fexpensive-optimizations -ffast-math -Wall -g0  -D_GNU_SOURCE   -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -MT sample1.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/sample1.Tpo" -c -o sample1.o sample1.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/sample1.Tpo" ".deps/sample1.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/sample1.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

sample1.c: In Funktion »create_logo«:

sample1.c:199: error: `DFBCardCapabilities' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c:199: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sample1.c:199: error: for each function it appears in.)

sample1.c:199: error: Syntaxfehler before "caps"

sample1.c:202: error: structure has no member named `GetCardCapabilities'

sample1.c:202: error: `caps' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c: In Funktion »create_frame«:

sample1.c:360: error: `DFBCardCapabilities' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c:360: error: Syntaxfehler before "caps"

sample1.c:364: error: structure has no member named `GetCardCapabilities'

sample1.c:364: error: `caps' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [sample1.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  DirectFB-extra-0.9.22.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## schachti

Da Dein System scheinbar hoffnungslos veraltet ist, würde ich es wie folgt machen:

1. /etc/make.conf auf den aktuellen Stand bringen (in den letzten Jahren hat sich zum Beispiel bei den USE flags einiges getan).

2. emerge --sync

3. revdep-rebuild -X

4. nach jedem Fehler, der auftritt, mit emerge --resume --skipfirst mit dem Rest weitermachen

5. nochmal 3. und 4., bis entweder alles fertig ist, oder bis bei einem kompletten Durchlauf alle Pakete fehlschlagen

6. mit google und Forensuche für jedes Paket, das nicht installiert werden kann, rausfinden, ob es sich um ein bekanntes Problem handelt

7. sollten dann noch Probleme bestehen, hier im Forum nachfragen

8. wenn dann alles gut ist, emerge -Du world durchführen

Vorher würde ich für den Fall der Fälle eine Backup machen.

----------

## bastain

Also ich habe jetzt vielleicht 2 Monate nicht emerged...so veraltet kann es eigentlich nicht sein.

/etc/make.conf auf den neuesten Stand bringen? Was bedeutet das genau? 

Also wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich in der make.conf stehen habe wüßte ich auf Anhieb nicht, was ich da ändern sollte. Da wäre ich schon um etwas Hilfe dabkbar.

```
USE="3dnow apache2 dga doc dvd fbcon gbgd imap libgda mmx mng oav pda pv6 \

     samba sasl socks5 sse tiff usb wmf zeo xinerama -gnome"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/portage/tmp

DISTDIR=/net/distfiles

PKGDIR=/home/portage/packages

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

LINGUAS="de"
```

Werde dann jetzt erstmal versuchen alle Pakete die revdep emergen will ins System zu bekommen.

----------

## schachti

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt vielleicht 2 Monate nicht emerged...so veraltet kann es eigentlich nicht sein.
> 
> 

 

ok, wenn Du damit meinst, daß Du das letzte Mal emerge -Du world vor ca. 2 Monaten gemacht hast, ist es nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst angehört an.

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/make.conf auf den neuesten Stand bringen? Was bedeutet das genau? 
> 
> 

 

1. Siehe meinen Beitrag zu den CXXFLAGS oben. Wenn das nicht Absicht ist, würde ich die CXXFLAGS genauso wie die CFLAGS wählen. Das muß nicht so sein, aber wenn Du sowieso schon einige Pakete neu installierst, kannst Du es auch gleich konsistent machen.

2. Ich würde statt des CFLAGS "-O3" lieber "-O2" nehmen - das Kompilieren geht dann merklich schneller und "-O3" erzeugt in den meisten Fällen keinen wesentlich schnelleren Code (im Gegenteil, oft wird der Code dadurch langsam, außerdem startet das Laden eines Programm länger, weil "-O3" den Binärcode aufbläht). Also mein Vorschlag

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

(einige Leute sind sogar der Meinung, auch "-O2" ist Overkill und "-Os" wäre besser - das hängt aber vom System ab, und "-O2" ist de facto Standard).

3. Da es sich so anhörte, als ob das System schon seit mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr geupdated wurde, hatte ich vor allem die USE flags im Sinn. Das hat sich aber mit Deiner Aussage, daß das letzte Update vor ca. 2 Monaten stattgefunden hat, relativiert.

----------

## bastain

Danke für die Tipps!

Also meine Kiste emerged was das Zeug hält. Es sind sehr wenige Pakete, die sich nicht emerge lassen, dazu schreibe ich später mehr. Aber kann es sein, dass trotz erfolgreichem Emergen eines Pakets, es beim nächsten revdep-rebuild wieder angemahnt und neu emerged wird? Das passiert hier nämlich gerade...zum Beispiel mit openoffice und gnupg.

----------

## schachti

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber kann es sein, dass trotz erfolgreichem Emergen eines Pakets, es beim nächsten revdep-rebuild wieder angemahnt und neu emerged wird? Das passiert hier nämlich gerade...zum Beispiel mit openoffice und gnupg.
> 
> 

 

Hmm, Du könntest versuchen, vorher die Dateien /root/revdep-rebuild.* zu löschen.

----------

## NightDragon

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wie ich das sehe hat Samba und ldap was...

 *Quote:*   

> usr/X11R6/lib/libsmbclient.so: undefined reference to `ldap_value_free' 

 

Die Symbol-Datei "libsmbclient.so" sucht nach einer Refernz ldap_value_free, kann diese aber nicht finden.

Zeig mir bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```

emerge openldap samba libsdl -Dvup

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Binärpakete darfst du getrost ignorieren, da macht revdep-rebuild einen Fehler und setzt sie jedes Mal rein.

Tobi

----------

## bastain

Na wenn das so ist.....dann bin ich froh, bis auf eben die zwei Pakete, die nicht emerged werden können:

DirectFB-extra-0.9.22

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb   -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb-internal -I/usr/include/directfb   -DREENTRANT -O3 -fexpensive-optimizations -ffast-math -Wall -g0  -D_GNU_SOURCE   -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -MT sample1.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/sample1.Tpo" -c -o sample1.o sample1.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/sample1.Tpo" ".deps/sample1.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/sample1.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

sample1.c: In Funktion »create_logo«:

sample1.c:199: error: `DFBCardCapabilities' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c:199: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sample1.c:199: error: for each function it appears in.)

sample1.c:199: error: Syntaxfehler before "caps"

sample1.c:202: error: structure has no member named `GetCardCapabilities'

sample1.c:202: error: `caps' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c: In Funktion »create_frame«:

sample1.c:360: error: `DFBCardCapabilities' undeclared (first use in this function)

sample1.c:360: error: Syntaxfehler before "caps"

sample1.c:364: error: structure has no member named `GetCardCapabilities'

sample1.c:364: error: `caps' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [sample1.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/samples'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22/work/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-extra-0.9.22 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  DirectFB-extra-0.9.22.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

und

xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9

```

(cd .libs && rm -f libxine.so.1 && ln -s libxine.so.1.14.0 libxine.so.1)

(cd .libs && rm -f libxine.so && ln -s libxine.so.1.14.0 libxine.so)

creating libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libxine.la && ln -s ../libxine.la libxine.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src/xine-engine'

Making all in audio_out

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src/audio_out'

/bin/sh ../../libtool-nofpic --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -DXINE_COMPILE  -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE  -DENABLE_IPV6 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_ao_out_none_la-audio_none_out.lo `test -f 'audio_none_out.c' || echo './'`audio_none_out.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -DXINE_COMPILE -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -DENABLE_IPV6 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c audio_none_out.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_ao_out_none_la-audio_none_out.o

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fvisibility=hidden'

make[3]: *** [xineplug_ao_out_none_la-audio_none_out.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src/audio_out'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/portage/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9.ebuild, line 235:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## bastain

Fällt niemandem zu den beiden Fehlermeldungen etwas ein, oder ist das Posting untergegangen?

----------

## korz

Hallo,

das Problem habe (hatte) ich auch. Wollte mein System von Stage 1 aus installieren und schon beim zweiten ebuild die Dir bekannte Fehlermeldung. Ich habe überall gelesen, daß das an einer zu alten Version von libtool liegt, jedoch konnte ich libtool auch nicht emergen, gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Ich hatte noch einen alten PC in der Ecke stehen, auf dem noch Portage-Tree vom Februar installiert war. Den Tree habe ich rüberkopiert und siehe da, es hat funktioniert. Das Problem scheinen also die neueren ebuilds zu sein. Versuche am besten mal dein Glüch mit libtool, oder warte, bis die ebuilds wieder funktionieren. 

Nachdem ich dann das System auf meiner neuen Kiste installiert hatte, habe ich den Portage Tree aktualisiert und noch ein paar Pakete installiert, bis jetzt ging es gut, ich habe aber auch keines der Pakete getestet, die vorher nicht funktioniert haben.

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fvisibility=hidden' 

--> Update von deinem GCC auf mind. 3.4 besser noch 4.0.1

Tobi

----------

